# Double Gimmel flask, Any info welcome ?



## markuk (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome Mark. I don't know anything about your flask except that has some beautiful etching. Can you show the whole bottle including the top?


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello markuk, Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks  for showing us your gemel. I've seen some different spellings on these, but never "gimmel." I see rigaree, but can't get a good view of the etching. What does the bottom look like, and can we get a side view, please, in natural light. Your flash obscures too much detail. Our member Steve / Sewell is very hip to these guys: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/What-a-glass-blower-would-make-at-the-end-of-a-long-hard-day-m599361.aspx 

http://www.nps.gov/long/blogs/Gemel-Bottle.htm​


----------



## markuk (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi. From the research that i have done today, i think it may have been blown at the Sowerby works Gateshead uk. The factory employed a few Italian glass makers at this period and this would explain the Bohemian influence.I could be complexly wrong but still working on it. Whats your thoughts ?


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey markuk, I don't know about that Sowerby attribution. Weren't they primarily pressed glass: http://www.inchicore-pressedglass-museum.org/Sowerby%20Glass1.htm I'm also not following how the Italians would provide a Bohemian influence...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 11, 2013)

Huh, I guess I got here to late? I don't see a picture and 6 posts in a row saying the same thing.WhatImiss?


----------



## markuk (Nov 12, 2013)

OK there are a couple of reasons that i think the flask may have come from the Sowerby factory 1st that the person who owned it had collected quite a few pieces from the factory (mainly pressed) secondly The flask turned up in an auction room 5 mile from where the factory was situated and thirdly.As well as manufacturing mass-produced pressed glass, Sowerby's ran an 'art glass' studio from around 1870. Work produced here was inspired by Eqyptian, Roman and Venetian glass styles. Also this type of work was sometimes produced at the end of the day by the glass workers same as glass walking sticks etc.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 12, 2013)

Yo markuk, Why did your photos vanish? I wanna see mo'betta photos, please. You may be right on the End of Day piece track.


----------

